# Irish Setters, are there any good ones anymore?



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Anybody hunt over good Irish Setters these days? My grandfather had one many years ago and he always said there was something about a good red dog that you'll never forget. My father bought one in the 1980's that couldn't find its food in the dark, and he never looked at them again. As time went on they started winning show titles all over the place and sounds like their nose was lost in the breeding. I'm starting to see more adds of hunting line irish setters in magazines (gun dog and pointing dog journal) so I called this guy who runs Ironfire setters in St. Cloud and he told me he breeds for the foot hunter and he'd put any of his pups against any continental breeds out there. Anyone have a dog out of this line? This guy has run adds in the pointing dog journal since I've been reading it (7years) and he talked with me on the phone a good 45 minutes. Seemed like a good guy, has been breeding true Irish Setters for the foot hunter for many years. I think he may have had an article run on him a few years back in gun dog or pointing dog journal. I'd sure like to get a nice field bred Irish setter pup, but I just can't get that darn dog we had in the 80's out of my head.


----------



## jtillman (Oct 31, 2005)

A hunting buddy of mine has a Red, and I'm 95% certain he got it from the kennel in St. Cloud. He also has a Red & White Irish from a breeder up in Northern MN. Both very much from field lines.

Both are studly dogs, I have hunted behind them both....the Red is much more rangy while the R&W usually sticks closer. Not sure if that is always the case, but that's how his dogs work. Throw in my golden and we have quite the set-up.

I do more waterfowl than upland, I know for sure these dogs are way to wound up to be anygood for the type of waterfowl hunting we do. If I primarily hunted upland, I wouldn't hesitate going after a Red with the right lines.

I've hunted behind GSP's, GWP's and a Pointer, and I would say my buddies dogs would rate right along with those.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

ask for references and then talk to those people


----------



## bholtan (Aug 10, 2007)

There are plenty of good red dogs and Roger Berg in St. Cloud would be a good place to start. I got a red setter from Roger 16 yrs ago and she was a great bird dog and wonderful pet also. I have had many good red ones since but she was probably my favorite.

Bill Holtan


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

The brothers at High Test also have good ones from time to time.

The breed made it's come back in Mn. though. I believe it was due to one man, Ed Stetner or Snetner (sp)? He bred the Irish back to the English and came up with the Red Setter (that's how the AKC allowed them to be registered). I understand there are some very good ones out there now.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

gonehuntin' said:


> The brothers at High Test also have good ones from time to time.
> 
> The breed made it's come back in Mn. though. I believe it was due to one man, Ed Stetner or Snetner (sp)? He bred the Irish back to the English and came up with the Red Setter (that's how the AKC allowed them to be registered). I understand there are some very good ones out there now.


The Red Setter is actually a different breed than the Irish Setter.. Red Setters are registered with FDSB and the Irish are usually registered with AKC (although they can be registered with either AKC or FDSB). To the best of my knowledge, AKC does not recognize the Red Setter. FDSB agreed to allow the outcrossing of Irish Setters with English Setters when the Red Setter was being developed, but would not allow them to be registered until after a certain number of generations. Ned LaGrange is actually the man credited with developing the Red Setter. The Red Setter is smaller dog than the Irish....they are shorter at the shoulder and broader through the chest.


----------

